# i no nothing about this



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

hi im not sure but i think my reds might be spwning the 2 biggest id say 6 inch seem to be acting weird they chase each other and have gone darker in colour they also have dug a hole in the gravel. i have read a bit but am a bit lost anyway what do i do if they lay eggs do i need another cycled tank on standby? any help is appreciated. cheers.:nod:


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

from what i have heard that seems to be spawning activity but its only what I've HEARD I havent had any spawn yet. That would be cool if they did though


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

i know man its the same for me i have heard theese are the normal signs or seem to be but i just wanted to know what i do if they lay eggs id love a load of babies


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

my buddy's p spawned a few times, i got to watch they're behaviour....maybe you can catch it on video? how long have you had these p's for, if by chance you get a batch then leave them in there for a day or 2 then find a tank to toss those fry in there...read up more in the breeding section tho


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I have to say that based on your description, it does sound like they are exhibiting breeding behaviors.

If they do follow through and breed, you will need an extra tank on hand to place the eggs in. This tank will have to be cycled and kept very clean with perfect parameters. Then once the babies hatch they will need to be fed freshly hatched live brine shimp.  THEN, they will need an even bigger tank to be grown out in....they need a lot of room since they are very cannabalistic when young.

Good luck! I will move this topic to the correct forum so you can get more experienced replies on this subject.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

just make sure your fry tanks are cycled to hold a BUNCH of bio-load!!!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

alls been explained still need the post







good luck


----------

